# iui problems



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi ive just started my second cycle of IUI and am on day 14 with no follies showsing yet my lining is nice and thick but unfortunately the longer my eggs are taking to produce the weaker my lining seems to get.. last time it took 34-36 days to have one follie at 17mm i was wondering if anyone has suffered the same i am on gonal f and ovitrelle and get scanned twice weekly but never to anything good... thanks


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Shenagh,
I havent suffered the same issue as you - my issue is that I get too many follies or none, but my consltant just tries to give me a really low dose of Gonal F (37.5iu's a day), and the one time i got as far as basting was on about day 19 - which is a bit slower then everyone else I think, but I still got a BFP! (Unfortunatley lost it since   - but I'm hoping that was due to the genetics of the baby, and nothing to do with me, my lining or the IUI).
I'm sure your clinic wouldnt continue and go ahead with the basting if they didnt think it could work. 
Also I have attempted the IUI 3 times now, and its different every time, so maybe on your next attempt those follies will grow alot sooner.  
Have the clinic considered increasing your dose of Gonal F? 
Did they actually say the lining gets weaker? My consultant talks as if the lining thickens when there is an egg in one of the developing follies!?
Try and be positive.  Let me know how it goes - I'll be thinking of you.
J xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey jodie.. sorry to hear about your loss i was back up today for another scan and yet again only one follie at 5mm nowhere near big enough! i am currently on 125 daily for now but it goes up every 4 days! its been 18/19 days now since i began and its going very slow.. the first time i took gonal F they had to cancel my cycle at 38 days but the time just past when i had IUI  it took about 20+ days so im hoping it happens soon.! what do you do now hun? is it another go of IUI for you? xx


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey - Thanks for your message   
sorry to hear your scan today wasnt quite as you hoped, but fingers crossed those follies will start growing soon   - cant the clinic try you on a higher dose from the beginning?
For me - yes we want to do the IUI again, but my body has taken quite a while to get over the miscarriage (touch wood i'm over it now!) I've only just stopped bleeding a couple of weeks ago really! I went back for a scan today, and they said they want to induce another bleed, and then we can try again hopefully! But we have had 3 attempts at it now, and only made it as far as basting once, so we'll see! Too many bits that have to go right!!! 
So when are you back for another scan? 
J xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey jodie!
clinic said they cant start me higher dose in case of over stuimulation but to be honest over stimulating would be better than what im getting at the min..i know what you mean about the IUI with everything has to be right sometimes i wish they would just let you go on a high dose and do the basting with any eggs you have instead of wanting to monitor everything so closely! im back up at hospital tomorrow for another scan fingers crossed something if anything shows   i hope you have the strength to get back on track i know how it feels sfter miscarriages i just wanted to quit emotionally it is horrible and you think no one can understand how you feel! 
love luck and   to you hun xx


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Shenagh,

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow then, let me know how it goes  
If those follies arent growing by tomorrow, maybe next time the start you on a higher dose, because surely its worth a try if you keep having to abandon anyway!! But fingers crossed things work out for you this cycle!!  
So have you had a miscarrriage yourself? 
J   xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey so went to the docs this morning now have 2 follies at 13mm apparently she missed one of them the other day!   so have to go back up tomorrow and all being well and follies have grown IUI on monday... fingers toes and everything else crossed.. yea hun i have suffered one unfortunately not too long ago and i let it get to me big time.. fortunately for me i had great family support and have now moved on and consider myself lucky i can still try.. many out there never get what they want.. how are you today? any word on anything happening for yourself? xx


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh great news!! so what day are you on at the moment? lets hope your good for basting early next week then!!  
Bit annoying they missed one tho - but as long as there is one/two there, thats the main thing.
Sorry for your lose hun, cant believe it is such a common thing, and I know how much it hurts, I think we're coping quite well tho, just trying to stay positive that things will happen for us, not that it will replace the lost one if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again, but we'll never forget that lost one! 
At the moment I am just taking progesterone to bring on a bleed so we can start again, probably towards the end of next week. Hopefully I'll get as far as basting this time...
I'll be thinking of you again tomorrow then, let me know how it goes  
J   xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey sorry wasnt on on friday! absolute nightmare nurse sent me home to take one more injection on thur for a boost came back friday and one of them had SHRANK!!! bloody growth hormones causin it to shrink! back up on monday to see if grown back up again.. all being well get IUI on thursday! so ill know more tomorrow! hopefully your bleed comes on for you pet!fingers crossed youll get some news same time as myself.. hugs and luck to you xx

been on injections fr 25/26 days now


----------



## Jodie K (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry Friday didnt go to well then, still fingers crossed, but if things dont go to plan try to stay positive, and encourage the clinic to start you on a higher dose next time! 
Just because I'm nosey, where abouts in the country are you? I sense a northern tone?!  
Let me know how tomorrow goes then - I'll be thinking of you again!  
J   xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey lol. im from northern ireland armagh city to be exact lol.. and youself? dont think your being nosey its dead on! i know its not the end of the world if not good news but its a step back and i need a couple of steps forward lol xx hows your weekend been?


----------

